# Diamond Atomic Package Youth Model



## John Crubaugh (Nov 12, 2014)

anyone have any experience with this model or any opinions about it ?

thanks!!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

You might try posting this under the Brands Forum here on AT. Look for the Diamond Forum there.


----------



## John Crubaugh (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks Ill give that a try ...


----------



## boncollector (Sep 16, 2015)

Great starter bow for a young kid. My daughter started with this bow at age 5. Great bow, very adjustable and mimics a compound. Has exceptional draw weight adjustment. Best aspect of this bow was the overall weight. Some of the youth starter bows can be heavy for a beginner and you see that in their form. Some will hitch to compensate for a heavy bow or just drop the bow arm when shooting. All in all its an amazing starter for a young kiddo.

Enjoy

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Osmanthus (Dec 2, 2014)

boncollector said:


> Great starter bow for a young kid. My daughter started with this bow at age 5. Great bow, very adjustable and mimics a compound. Has exceptional draw weight adjustment. Best aspect of this bow was the overall weight. Some of the youth starter bows can be heavy for a beginner and you see that in their form. Some will hitch to compensate for a heavy bow or just drop the bow arm when shooting. All in all its an amazing starter for a young kiddo.
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


Yes, that.

My son started with the Diamond Atomic when he was 10 years old. He had a hard time with some of the heavier mass weight bow but he could command this bow well. I highly recommend this bow.


----------



## Kevin616 (Jan 26, 2014)

Check in the buy/sell section here and on Craigslist

I was looking for "cheap" because for my 11-year-old daughter, because I wasn't sure she'd stick with it. I came across a gently used one for $75 on Craigslist. 

I just bought it a week ago and she can't stop smiling. She'll outgrow it in a year or so, but I can always resell it like the last guy did.


----------



## Monkeykingz (Nov 18, 2016)

nice bow


----------



## Gthomas2383 (Aug 2, 2017)

I just got one for my daughter. I put a 3 pin trophy ridge sight on it. And it also has a real bow string so you can put a peep on it. 6#-29#. Awesome first bow


----------



## RobertGate (Aug 15, 2017)

I'm considering to get it for my son. This is his first bow. Maybe I should find an old one b/c of light budget.


----------

